# Anyone know of a good commercially available bullpup?



## peefyloo (Nov 27, 2008)

Just curious if anyone owns or know of a decent bullpup? I've seen FN's fs2000 and saw a ad in the local shop about the new civi AUG from Steyr.

Any experience? Opinions? Suggestions?


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 27, 2008)

Good question. 

Since the British L85A2, Israili Tavor TAR-21 and French FAMAS G2 aren't available to civilians (that I know of), the Steyer Aug and the FN F2000 are the only two common bull pup design's available to you.

Here is a good link to a detailed description of the Steyr AUG.
http://world.guns.ru/assault/as20-e.htm

I have never shot either, have a friend in California that owns a pre-ban AUG since the early 1990's and loves it. He's told me he has never had a problem with it.


----------



## peefyloo (Nov 29, 2008)

That Tavor looks mighty tasty, damn shame I cant get my hands on one 

I am kind of bias toward the AUG, I have a steyr scout in .308 and I love it. I'll be sure to try to get a run with one.


----------

